# Bellator moves to Thursdays.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

> Spike TV and Bellator confirmed Tuesday the promotion would hold events Thursdays next year in a 10 p.m. ET slot. They announced two championship matches, and the Bellator debut of Renato 'Babalu' Sobral, as the key components of the debut show Jan. 17.
> 
> The show, from the Bren Events Center in Irvine, Calif., will open with a featherweight title fight with Pat Curran (17-4) defending against Patricio "Pitbull" Freire (17-1). The main event on the show will have lightweight champion Michael Chandler (10-0), who defeated Eddie Alvarez in Bellator's greatest fight in history, defending his championship against 2004 U.S. judo Olympian Rick Hawn (14-1). Freire and Hawn both earned title shots by winning tournaments on MTV2.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/2012/12/...-moves-to-thursdays-debuts-on-jan-17-on-spike

Bellator's got a lot of good things to offer, those fights are gonna be sick.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

It's not the day that bothers me. It's the time. Ending at 12:30am is no good for me. I wake up at 6am.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't watch bellator unless I know someone who's fighting personally. So don't care too much.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like it will be recorded and watched later. :dunno:


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't watch bellator unless I know someone who's fighting personally. So don't care too much.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Can I ask why? I personally don't care about the names of the fighters. A sweet KO looks just the same to me. Same goes for an awesome fight. Just curious.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't watch bellator unless I know someone who's fighting personally. So don't care too much.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Have you seen the Chandler/Alvarez fight? If not you should man, it's really, really good. Their lighter weight's in general are very fun to watch.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Now if TUF could move from Fridays to some time else..


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Have you seen the Chandler/Alvarez fight? If not you should man, it's really, really good. Their lighter weight's in general are very fun to watch.


Not just that but they have amazing talent. Douglas Lima, Rick Hawn, Michael Chandler, Pat Curran and others are very talented fighters and IMO would be immediate top 10 fighters in the UFC and even title contenders. There are guys over there right now that Dana would love to get his hands on. I'm sure eventually he will get his hands on most of them.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Can I ask why? I personally don't care about the names of the fighters. A sweet KO looks just the same to me. Same goes for an awesome fight. Just curious.


Because I generally am too busy Friday's. And I only like watching high level fighters. I shouldn't watch a fight and feel like I could even hang with you and most of those guys give me that feeling. Also the announcing is only a step above Gus Johnson. 







TheLyotoLegion said:


> Have you seen the Chandler/Alvarez fight? If not you should man, it's really, really good. Their lighter weight's in general are very fun to watch.


I have seen that fight and I enjoyed it. But it's the same thing are those guys actually any good? I don't enjoy big fish in a small pond. That fight was very good though.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Because I generally am too busy Friday's. *And I only like watching high level fighters. I shouldn't watch a fight and feel like I could even hang with you and most of those guys give me that feeling*. Also the announcing is only a step above Gus Johnson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's insane. If you could compete with those guys then I suggest you quit your job and take up fighting full time because you will make a decent living if you have that kind of talent. There are more then a handful of fighters right now with Bellator that are top 5 in the World at their weight class. Especially smaller fighters, like mentioned. Hell Pat Curran could very well be the 2nd best FW in the World right now and Chandler looks like a legit top 5 LW even in that extremely deep division. 
I didn't expect you to have that kind of response. Seems extremely ignorant IMO.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Now if TUF could move from Fridays to some time else..


TUF's going to Tuesdays next season.



OUSOONERSOU said:


> Not just that but they have amazing talent. Douglas Lima, Rick Hawn, Michael Chandler, Pat Curran and others are very talented fighters and IMO would be immediate top 10 fighters in the UFC and even title contenders. There are guys over there right now that Dana would love to get his hands on. I'm sure eventually he will get his hands on most of them.


Yeah they've got a lot of good guys especially at 170 and below but Chandler/Alvarez is one of those fights everyone should watch, it was awesome.



Life B Ez said:


> Because I generally am too busy Friday's. And I only like watching high level fighters. I shouldn't watch a fight and feel like I could even hang with you and most of those guys give me that feeling. Also the announcing is only a step above Gus Johnson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm saying, it was a very good fight and I personally think Chandler would tear it up in the UFC.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Wow that's insane. If you could compete with those guys then I suggest you quit your job and take up fighting full time because you will make a decent living if you have that kind of talent. There are more then a handful of fighters right now with Bellator that are top 5 in the World at their weight class. Especially smaller fighters, like mentioned. Hell Pat Curran could very well be the 2nd best FW in the World right now and Chandler looks like a legit top 5 LW even in that extremely deep division.
> I didn't expect you to have that kind of response. Seems extremely ignorant IMO.


Obviously don't mean the champs. But I regularly spar with a guy on bellators roster a former strikeforce fighter and a ufc fighter. I don't fight full time because I don't want to. I've had a lot of health problems in the past and it's just not something I want to do to my body. At one point some years ago I was living in California and planning to make a living on fighting.

And back to what I said about not liking watching big fish in a small pond.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Obviously don't mean the champs. But I regularly spar with a guy on bellators roster a former strikeforce fighter and a ufc fighter. I don't fight full time because I don't want to. I've had a lot of health problems in the past and it's just not something I want to do to my body. At one point some years ago I was living in California and planning to make a living on fighting.
> 
> And back to what I said about not liking watching big fish in a small pond.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


It's not just their champs that are talented. They have plenty of talent, like I mentioned before they have guys that aren't Champions that are UFC level talents and guys that Zuffa would sign in a heartbeat. Just at FW not including Curran, who is a monster, you have guys like Straus, Sandro, Martinez, Shamhalaev all in the same weight class that are very solid fighters and Straus is even ranked in the top 10. 
They have arguably 6 of the top 15 BW on roster with Galvao, Nogueria, Dantas, Nam, Vila and Warren. 
There are so many other extremely talented guys I'm not even mentioning.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Okay man. We clearly have a difference of opinion and it's not going to matter what I say.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Okay man. We clearly have a difference of opinion and it's not going to matter what I say.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Difference in opinion on how talented the fighters are? Your opinion seems to be one of ignorance since you openly admit to not watching or having interest in Bellator. You even had to ask whether or not Chandler and Alvarez were any good when both have been or currently are ranked fighters. 
Say what you have to say, it's impossible to offend me. I just don't know how anyone that has actually watched these men fight can claim they aren't talented fighters. But when someone who admits they don't watch to claim that someone they have never seen fight isn't talented just blows my mind. That's like me giving a review on a movie I have never seen. How is that a respectable opinion?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Like I said doesn't matter what I say. I never said Alvarez and Chandler aren't talented but they are ranked because they are in a shallow division. They have never been tested against elite competition. If people can question Aldo they can definitely question two guys who have never really fought anyone.

I only question if they look impressive because of who they are fighting. What I'm saying is if I showed you high school musical 3 then transformers 2 and asked which was better you're probably going to say transformers that doesn't mean it's an all time great film.

I also never said I could beat any of them I said hang with them. As in not get my ass kicked badly. Which should be the case if I roll or spar with a top level pro.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Dude!, Transformers rocked.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

locnott said:


> Dude!, Transformers rocked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


You mean when Shia lebeaf died and went to robot heaven....

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Like I said doesn't matter what I say. I never said Alvarez and Chandler aren't talented but they are ranked because they are in a shallow division. They have never been tested against elite competition. If people can question Aldo they can definitely question two guys who have never really fought anyone.
> 
> I only question if they look impressive because of who they are fighting. What I'm saying is if I showed you high school musical 3 then transformers 2 and asked which was better you're probably going to say transformers that doesn't mean it's an all time great film.
> 
> ...


I'm stuck on the point that you admit you don't watch and have no interest yet you feel you have enough information to rate the skill level of fighters you have never seen fight. How can you judge the competition when you haven't seen them in action? I think you are doing alot of assuming and guessing. I don't think you are aware of the amount of talent in Bellator. But how can you if you don't have the time or interest in watching them in action? So that brings me back to key problem here. You are giving opinions on something you haven't seen, how can you give analysis without information?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I'm stuck on the point that you admit you don't watch and have no interest yet you feel you have enough information to rate the skill level of fighters you have never seen fight. How can you judge the competition when you haven't seen them in action? I think you are doing alot of assuming and guessing. I don't think you are aware of the amount of talent in Bellator. But how can you if you don't have the time or interest in watching them in action? So that brings me back to key problem here. You are giving opinions on something you haven't seen, how can you give analysis without information?


I tried watching bellator. That's how I know the announcing is horrid and how I have thoughts on the fighters. I turn it on when I'm home and nothing else's on and I've never been impressed. 

Jesus. If anything I should be distorted the other way because I only ever watch the name fighters and the fights people talk about. And I enjoy those fights but whenever I watch anything else it has been bad. 

So I stand corrected I only watch when I run into it. I should have said I only make time for it if I know someone on the card personally.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> I tried watching bellator. That's how I know the announcing is horrid and how I have thoughts on the fighters. I turn it on when I'm home and nothing else's on and I've never been impressed.
> 
> Jesus. If anything I should be distorted the other way because I only ever watch the name fighters and the fights people talk about. And I enjoy those fights but whenever I watch anything else it has been bad.
> 
> ...


I don't think you are informed enough to have the opinions you do. Which is why I take issue with your statements. You may train with elite level fighters and think that makes you a judge of talent. But I watch MMA on many levels and in high volume and I'm confident in the information I have, through personal observation and actually watching the fights. I'm not assuming, I'm not judging fighters off of single fights. I watch the events like the MMA junkie I am and make my opinions based on that. 
I would respect you alot more if you didn't comment on something you don't follow. But comments about not liking something that you don't watch? Can't respect that.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

I personally like Bellator more then the UFC.
Also think TNA and Bellator make for a great night of TV.
Fight fan very Happy


----------

